# Gas on Ferries



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Not sure this is the correct forum but here goes.

At the Harwich security point we had to demonstrate that our gas was turned off. We were on a Stena line ferry to the Hook but I think these were port staff not Stena so the same checks would be in operation for DFDS.

On our return from Esbjerg in the DFDS ticket office they weren't so concerned with on or off but quantity. We were handed a leaflet which I was going to quote verbatim but have lost so this is what I remember it saying. Two cylinders up to 12Kg capacity each allowed and note that doesn't mean you can have 1 cylinder greater than 12Kg and one less. *No unconnected cylinders*

At the time I thought two camping gaz 907's no problem but it definately said something about disconnected cylinders.

Regards Frank

*Edit: You will see 5 posts below this that the DFDS leaflet has turned up and I think I was mistaken about not connected read on and see what you think*


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm,,
presumably most of us RV er's have a cylinder outside, which could never be 'connected' whilst travelling.. or have I got the wrong end of stick 

or.,. is my Van so old that newer RVs etc have cylinders stored and connected permanently?

J

edit..

I use the barbeque 'out' port to run gas into the van...


----------



## 98064 (Mar 10, 2006)

RV's have built in LPG tanks as a rule, underneath or in a side locker.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Dodge..

it dawns on me eventually..

8)


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Not sure this is the correct forum but here goes.
> 
> At the Harwich security point we had to demonstrate that our gas was turned off. We were on a Stena line ferry to the Hook but I think these were port staff not Stena so the same checks would be in operation for DFDS.
> 
> ...


Frank. I was interested in this post because of our planned trip to Norway in 08. Nothing like a bit of forward planning is there?
Our van runs Calor Butane and comes with 4.5kg bottles one of which is connected and the other fits into the gas locker with it. We got 20nights from our first full cylinder over this winter always wildcamping. We guess that two cylinders would get us through 5wks in Norway in the summer (Just..)

We don't want to find ourselves running out and thought we might bring an extra cylinder but now i wonder would we have a problem bringing the third cylinder.

How much gas did you bring with you? I know you did a similar trip with a mixture of wild and site camping. We had not planned on changing our gas system until we were in a position to semi retire and then change the van altogether which is a few years down the road yet.

Thanks
Catherine.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wonder of wonders I've found the original and its not quite as I said and now that I read it again I'm not sure what it is saying exactly. However I was right about the sizes.

*Carriage of gas bottles: a maximum of 2 x 12kg gas bottles, one of which must be connected to an appliance (e.g. a fridge etc) may be carried in a caravan. Carriage of 1 x 17Kg or 1 x 19Kg bottles instead of 2 x 12kg bottles is not permitted. No loose bottles may be carried on DFDS ships.*

OK so what does loose mean at the time I thought not connected now I think hand carried or unsecured but it could mean something else however the Stena check and the max number and size of cylinders is clear.

I'll edit my first post to point to this one.

regards Frank

Catherine I'll pm you.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> OK so what does loose mean at the time I thought not connected...


As far as I know "loose" here means "outside of dedicated gas locker".

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Anything else to know ?*

About the DFDS route to Esbjerg ?
I am taking that route on July 30th, with m/home plus m/bike carrying enclosed trailer. Usually carry few bits in trailer, like water carrier, waste tank,spare Propane Cyl. Petrol can, chairs and m/bike clobber. My gas & petrol containers in trailer are held to sides by straps, so not loose in the sense of rolling around, but not fixed to appliances either.
Never had probs on other ferries, but now wonder if I might expect some at Harwich.
And, is the ship comfortable with decent restaurant ?
It's a long time at sea to be uncomfortable !


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The Dana Sirena has an odd layout. Its also not roll on roll off so you have to turn around. It takes a while to find your way about. It has the smallest shop that I have encountered which doesn't sell any spirits just one rack of wine. We used the buffet restaurant, the evening meal with a glass of wine cost 200 Dkr each (about £18.50) breakfast 85 DKr. There is a cafe which has a notice advising that you can eat your own food there. The cabins were spacious but get an extra pillow if you want as they were very thin and soft.
It was much nicer in the old days on the Dana Anglia.

Regards Frank


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

We going on Brittany week on Sunday to Santander in our 2 berth VW and carrying a connected camping Gaz and one spare. I hope that gets through or maybe I won't declare it.

Sally Traffic, interested to see you have the identical rig to me.....

Plusnet, Safari, Mac OSX


----------

